

How to Make a Complete Map of Every Thought you Think - bowman
http://www.speakeasy.org/~lion/nb/

======
Deadsunrise
The more you read the crazier it gets. I had to stop reading after a couple of
chapters because of the caps and horrible writing.

Before spending more than 5 minutes on this, read "his vision" on this
chapter: <http://www.speakeasy.org/~lion/nb/html/doc010.html>

------
buckwild
I use the open source version:
<http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page>

brilliant tool. I highly recommend it. I use it constantly.

~~~
pasbesoin
Have you moved the the rc for 0.9, yet? If so, is it stable enough to rely on
(in your opinion)?

------
embeddedradical
Or use PersonalBrain: <http://www.thebrain.com/>

